# My boyfriend is in the army



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Hey everyone I've been really busy lately and I have also been dealing with my boyfriend being gone for the army. He left June 19 for basic training then he went on to Advanced Individual Training. Anyway he recently got back and he surprised me. He was upset cause he could get me anything for Christmas but I told him that him coming home was all I needed for Christmas. Here is a picture of us seeing each other on family day for basic and the next is of when he surprised me!  I'm very blessed.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a sweet surprise! How long is he home for?


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Yea and I don't know at least til April but he is going to college with me so if he gets into ROTC he will be here for college then he'll be deployed :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is nice that he is home for Christmas.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Yes! Yes it is! He wasn't suppose to be back til the day after Christmas. At least that's what he told me so he could surprise me!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

How fabulous! What an adorable couple.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Aww thank you!!!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Spending New Years in Branson, MO with my soldier.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

We are out of the Army now but My husband did his basic in MO at Ft. Leonardwood. Not a whole lot there! Loved Branson though! He did his Advanced training in Texas at a tiny little base in San Angelo. We did 5 years at Fort Rucker AL. Welcome to the Army life!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Lol *I* did basic at Ft Leonard Wood!! I joined before meeting my hubby but went to basic after we met. We were stationed at Ft Hood, TX (I was 1st Cab, he was 4th infantry). We both honorably discharged just prior to 9-11. there are a LOT of us "old" military people in the goat world ;-)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I did basic at Ft leonardwood in november 2001


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I was there in winter of 99. 1st Platoon A Co 82nd Chemical Battalion


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to say those surprise home coming are the best. That is priceless

Tell him thank you for his service. My son is in the Air Force. 

WOW there are a lot of Veterans here. THANK YOU ALSO. :flag::flag::flag:

My hubby was in thew Army as well.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Very nice pics, I agree him being home is the best present!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thanks him and his friend Derek are both in the Army. Derek went to fort benning and Wilem fort Jackson for basic. Wilem went to fort lee for AIT. Derek hasn't gone yet but he will this summer after high school. This is a picture of both of them.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

It was a blast spending New Years with my best friend and my boyfriend they both surprised me when the came home.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

You two have a lot of support here. I'm an Air Force veteran (1983-1991). Please extend my thanks to him for serving our great country.

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I will Erik_L.  

Well found more photos. The one with me and him was jan 2 in Branson when we went on the Branson New Years trip. The one with me and the goat is from June 20, 2012. The day after e left for basic. If you notice I have the phone to my head. He got to call and talk to me and I was super happy cause I'd been crying ever since he had left. Hence the dorky smile and the other on was the day he graduated AIT.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Welp! Drill weekend for Wilem. And I have a winger guard competition. June is going to be lonely. He's gonna be gone from the 8-24 in June :/ oh well it's better than the six months he was gone before

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------

